
Held captive by ISIS for 10 months, man says West is fuelling misery and disaster - willow9886
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-isis-hostage-says-how-we-can-defeat-isis-2015-12
======
SixSigma
"We've always been at war with Eastasia"

